# “How to Use a Walking Stick in Self Defense” (1914)



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.bartitsu.org/index.php/2014/05/how-to-use-a-walking-stick-in-self-defense-1914/


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2015)

Now that's just silly. 
As any Avengers fan knows, a brolly is the best weapon of self defence for a gentleman





http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=16170#.Vd2xQf3os5s


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful suit.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2015)

Saville Row tailoring, of course.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you so much for that Meanderer. Not too much making me laugh these days, but that did. I love British humor.
A true appreciation for the absurd. I'm a non-believer, but if there is a God, I am convinced his purpose for putting us here must be so that he can     

                              :lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Thank you so much for that Meanderer. Not too much making me laugh these days, but that did. I love British humor.
> A true appreciation for the absurd. I'm a non-believer, but if there is a God, I am convinced his purpose for putting us here must be so that he can
> 
> :lofl:


It has been said "If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans".


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2015)

The Great Enabler!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2015)

the other walking stick


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> the other walking stick
> 
> View attachment 20812



An amazing insect isn't it?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 28, 2015)

My self defense is at the end of the leash...terrific adverts though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2015)

But what happens if that guy, all dressed up in a suit, actually catches a fish?  What does he do with it?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> But what happens if that guy, all dressed up in a suit, actually catches a fish?  What does he do with it?


Carries it home...just in case!nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2015)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 29, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2015)

*Smart Cane for the Blind Recognizes Faces From 30 Feet*

In addition to an array of other useful features, this futuristic mobility-aiding cane contains a camera and facial recognition software to help the visually impaired pick friendly faces out of the crowd.


----------

